# Info



## alexanddernigth (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, I new I looking for a Dojo where I can learn near to Hialeah. Anyone can tell me about it.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 9, 2010)

There are quite alot of schools in Hialeah and it also depends how far south or how far north you are willing to travel for a particular style you are looking for.

I will just go over some styles:

Judo: http://budokanjudoclubfl.org/home.html

Brazilian jujutsu:http://graciebarramiami.com/
There is also other Gracie's,Top team and other MMA clubs.

Kungfu:Only ones really are Anta's http://www.antakungfu.com/
http://www.kungfuconnection.com/ there are some others but I don't think they are worth mentioning.

Ninjutsu: Bugeikan I have no idea who they are. I know there is some in Ft. Lauderdale
http://web.me.com/leopoldorodriguez/Bujinkan_Satoru_Dojo_Miami_FL_USA/Welcome.html
Robert hamilton is in Miami: http://onibujin.com/shinobi

Genbukan ninjutsu: http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1711&seq=3&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&newSearch=1&state=FL&sortBy=sort%2Cname

Jeet Kun Do: You have courtney Dwight woods and Santiago who also teach Kali and Silat.*unifiedmartialart.com* 

Many karate and TKD schools as well.

So it all depends what you are looking for and how far willing to travel.

I do not know if there is any jeet kun do in your area. Just know the ones that are about 30 minutes south and who are good teachers you may call or email them and ask if they know anyone up near your area.


----------

